# What do you do when you have a teacher who calls on you?



## DeeperUnderstanding

And I mean she does it to everyone. "Does anybody have any questions over Chapter 3?" And when nobody answers, she starts picking out people. I try to avert my eyes, but it seems like she likes to call on me. :mum


----------



## anonymid

I always dreaded this, even though was I good student for the most part. I'm terrible when put on the spot, and come across as a lot dumber than I really am. I've always had attention-span issues, so it wasn't uncommon for me to be caught completely off guard when randomly called on.

Subsequently, in my time as a college instructor, I could never, ever bring myself to randomly call on students. I can't recall ever doing it. I might have tried doing it once or twice, but if I did, I probably felt terrible doing it--even though it probably is a necessary tactic for keeping students on their toes.


----------



## Fitzer

Generally whenever that happens I wake up from my day dreaming episode, turn bright red, and blurt out an answer that doesn't make any sense. It goes something like this:

Teacher: Does anyone know what the capital of Germany is? What about you Cody?
Me: Um, uh, 36.5?


----------



## solasum

In college, I try to bs some answer. In high school when the teacher would call on me, I used to just say nothing until she called on someone else. After all, I did not raise my hand so why would I have something to say?


----------



## metallica2147

I hate it when the teacher does this, also when he/she asks us to read something we wrote for an essay or story or something. I just have to suck it up and do it, but I try to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## broseph

I have a teacher who always calls on me too. It kind of sucks but I guess it is forcing me to get better at thinking on the spot so overall it's probably a good thing.


----------



## myshkin

Well it does not seem like there is anyway out of getting called on, so why don't you just ask a question before she calls on you? At least this way you will have time to prepare. I usually talk a lot so the teachers never call on me.


----------



## bowlingpins

^ good advice. I find that I become much more comfortable and confident if I voluntarily speak up in class or groups.


----------



## Mia23

A few times I have actually let the professor know I have a hard time being called on. It's nice if they look out for your needs a bit. I only have done this when I became unable to concentrate because I was so afraid of being called on. Professors have always been really understanding so far. And if not...well I don't think there is much to lose. If they don't listen to you then they are just a douchebag so it's not your fault ha :yes


----------



## bobthebuilder

I made the mistake in high school english of participating in class discussion a few times on my own. the teacher really liked my analysis of stuff so she would ALWAYS call on me and comment on how she knew id have a good answer. I always did cuz im awsome, but i still didnt like it.


----------



## pita

I find that staring so hard at the professor that you burn holes into his/her face helps a lot. They like to call on the people who obviously don't want to be called upon.


----------



## Prakas

In high school I was the quietest in each class. I would generally say the answer if I knew it, or say uhhhh I'm not sure....

Now that I'm in college, I seem to be the person shouting out the answer if I know it, I think its because of insecurity and I want approval.


----------



## nitarose2

Yeah, I hate when this happens. Like a couple of weeks ago, the teacher said to give a one word answer to describe ourselves. She said she was going to go around the room and ask each of us. It wouldn't of been that bad if she had of started on the other side of the room. But no, she had to start on my row. So one guy is sitting in front of me and then it's my turn. She calls on the one guy and I am trying to figure out what to say. She comes to me and I just sit there and say "umm.." And then she says just one word and my mind is completely blank. So I tell her that nothing is floating around in my head. Then to make it worse, she said that she would wait. So I was like, "I am special, very special." She said that everyone is special and that she would come back to me. Good thing she didn't come back to me, but after everything was over I came up with a word. "Shy", duh. Didn't want to say socially anxious.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Yeah, this sucks big time. I'm squirmish the whole class just worried that I'll be called on. Worse if the teacher notes my uncomfortableness. My voice sounds so choppy when I am forced to answer questions.


----------



## Laith

After much comtemplation, I've found the solution to this common problem:

Teacher: Laith, whats the answer to #3?

Laith: Me no no how speaka english.


----------



## crazaylulu

I hate when teachers do this too. I hate it because it always seems to be a question I don't know the answer to. Either that or Im too anxious to think clearly when I'm put on the spot. Gosh I hate my physics class. :rain


----------



## X 23

I try to take deep breaths to calm down, when teachers do that it sets my SA off because i know everyone is dying to hear what the mute is going to say.


----------



## lyssado707

bobthebuilder said:


> I made the mistake in high school english of participating in class discussion a few times on my own. the teacher really liked my analysis of stuff so she would ALWAYS call on me and comment on how she knew id have a good answer. I always did cuz im awsome, but i still didnt like it.


oh no! lol that's horrible

If class participation isn't worth much, then u don't have to say anything if u blank out and can't think. Just do nice work on the other aspects of the class, and u can still get a good grade. I wouldn't be one bit ashamed to say right out loud "sorry i can't think." The instructors don't understand that I have SA and how much harder it is for me compared to the other students. But if it's a language class, i think u're kinda screwed because speaking the language in class is kinda important for learning i think.


----------



## UncertainMuffin

One of my teachers calls on me a lot as well - she actually calls on everyone and makes sure nobody gets left out. Oh how I would love to be left out. I'm so damn nervous throughout the entire class that I can't focus, and when I am called on, I'm clueless. Horrible.


----------



## Cecelia

Basically I turn totally red and mutter an inaudible "I'm not sure," it sucks. I hate when a teacher says "Everyone has to speak up at least once so you might as well do it now" but I can never bring myself to do it and am forced to be the last person to say anything. :/


----------



## busdude

Doesn't happen past high school, to me at least, but I used to hate it very much. So often when this happened I would just say "I don't know" , even if I did know, especially if the answer was something long and I wanted to avoid saying it all. Probably came off as stupid.


----------



## Cugel the Clever

Hasn't really happened much past high school. Instead, the teacher asks if anyone in the class knows, shaming us with an awkward silence as no one responds and the teacher does not move on. It's amusing to see otherwise boisterous people suddenly silent and looking down at their desk intently. In such cases, in can really help you to be the one to take the risk and speak up (if you've read the material). Teachers like it when students show they know the material, and good ones won't single you out even if the rest of the class is reluctant/unable. Learning gives you a repertoire to draw from and somewhat dull the impact of anxiety.

Also, if you have a teacher who does make it a habit of calling on people and you really don't want to, _don't_ do anything to draw attention to yourself. Back in high school I saw the same situation play out so many times: teacher asks question, one student averts their eyes way too conspicuously, and gets called on.


----------



## Rixy

Always listen, always stay on the ball and keep focus. That's what got me through it anyway.


----------



## ManderTard

I usually just ignored them or acted as if I wasn't paying attention. Most of my Teachers always knew I was too nervous so they'd try to stay away. Sometimes i'll be feeling confident so I'll answer or talk but someeetimes my confidence was too much and I ended up freezing up and saying the wrong thing then I felt like a total idiot.


----------

